# How do you make your own heat press design?



## maddie (Aug 24, 2011)

i want to make me own designs but how? Do i just need to draw it by hand and then scan it? im clueless  please help me out.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

What will you be using? If you are using transfer paper then you could create the design and print it out using either an Inkjet or Laserjet printer the use the heat press. There are plenty of threads on this forum for the different types of papers etc so just have a look around.


----------



## maddie (Aug 24, 2011)

Im using an inkjet printer and a transfer paper. so just draw, scan, then print? thanks


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

maddie said:


> Im using an inkjet printer and a transfer paper. so just draw, scan, then print? thanks


Pretty much  Let us know how it turns out and good luck.


----------



## maddie (Aug 24, 2011)

I sure will! Thank you


----------

